# Cystic Fibrosis Carrier and Egg Share



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi all, 

I have just had the results from my blood tests back today and it turns out that I am a CF carrier  

I have done some searching on the boards and it seems that some clinics will accept you as a carrier as long as the recepient's partner isn't a carrier and that she is happy to proceed on this basis. 

Liverpool Womens Hospital have said that I am unable to egg share there but I was wondering if anyone knows of any other clinics that they are happy to accept you. 

Thanks in advance
xxx


----------



## toothdr (Jan 21, 2008)

hi
We have had our transfer today. I am an egg share recipient at crm London. Our donor was gf carrier but dh is negative. Hope this helps. 
Helen x


----------



## Nicksy (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks toothdr - best of luck with your treatment  

Does anyone else know of anywhere else in the country that allows this? Other than that it might be worth travelling to London to do it.


----------

